# FrightProps and Instructables Halloween Contest



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Yo!

Just wanted to drop a line and give everyone the heads up that FrightProps is working with Instructables on a Halloween decoration/prop building contest!










It's a pretty big deal so we're offering a killer prize pack - the grand prize winner gets the following:

Train Horn Kit
Pneumatic Lid Opener Kit
BooBox Flex
Parking Motor, Controller, Power Supply Kit
Fright Props Blood
Fright Props Grime
Fright Props Slime
Fright Props Wet
Fright Props Oil
a Fright Props t-shirt
an Instructables prize pack including a limited edition t-shirt

Good luck!

http://www.instructables.com/contest/halloweendecor2015/


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey, that's my haunted house in the contest pictures. That's fairly cool. Good luck with the contest at Instructables. Wish I could enter it this year, but sadly not going to be able to.


----------

